# X-trail Missing / lurching



## dbarnes280 (Dec 6, 2010)

2005 X-Trail 2.2 DCI

Problem started last week.

Had just filled with fuel and engine revving freely in 1st / 2nd.

Once engine warm it is missing beyond 2000 rpm in any gear.

Like above from cold the engine will rev freely to 3,500 rpm & above but as soon as I get going the engine misses badly above 2000 rpm.

If I keep it below 2000 revs the car will limp along.

Added fuel additive at weekend and tried to run tank down ......re-filled with fuel from different garage......problem same.

Help


----------



## dbarnes280 (Dec 6, 2010)

SORTED.

Needed new fuel fliter

a simple solution to a dramatic problem ..... I thought this had new turbo written all over


----------



## bluetac (Dec 21, 2006)

we had/have a similar problem, new filter ready for fitting, i have changed where i buy my fuel from as i used to get it from tesco's, i am now using a bp garage.
I had added to my last full tank an additive that is supposed to flush the fuel system (cost £15 per bottle for upto 55 litres) . I have so far had no problems but i am not sure if that is down to the fact that any contaminants would be at the bottom of the tank and if there is water there it would be frozen (makes sense).

Once it has wormed up i will be changing the fuel filter and draining of the water content and see how it goes.


----------



## dbarnes280 (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks a lot for responding.

A new filter has completely solved my problem........the old filter was less than a year old but had a load of gunge in.

Because of the bad weather the garage where I filled up had virtually run out of fuel......can only think that when I filled up I got more than I bargained for.

I went back to the garage to ask if they'd received any complaints but (of course) they said no !!!!!


----------

